# Angelspots an der Küste auf Hering



## captain-sparrow (30. Dezember 2006)

#h zusammen,
ich möchte im April an die holländische Küste zum Heringangeln. Ich beabsichtigte in die Küstenregion um Renesse zu fahren. kann aber auch 50 km weiter hoch oder runter sein.
Wo sind hier gute Plätze zum Hering angeln. Es wird mir wohl niemand seine Geheimplätze verraten aber vielleicht sind doch ein paar Tipps dabei in welcher Region es sich lohnt.
Ist auch kein Problem wenn es Belgien ist. ich komme aus bonn und will halt nicht zu weit fahren sonst würde ich auch die deutsche ostsee oder nordsee nehmen.
ich möchte einfach mal auf hering gehen und erwarte nicht gleich den fang über 200 aber schneider will ich auch nicht bleiben. ich weiß es hängt vom wasser und wetter ab, deshalb hab ich auch noch keinen genauen termin im auge halt eben im april, weil dort die wahrscheinlichkeit am größten ist. ggf. halt auch mai. im märz ggf. auch aber da muss das wetter dann schon ertragbar sein.
vielen dank für eure tipps im voraus.
und einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr|laola:
gruß
axel


----------



## marca (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angelspots an der Küste auf Hering*

Hi,
habe im Sommer(Juni) mit meinem Sohn sehr gut Heringe in Nieuwpoort,Belgien gefangen.
Da stehen zwei große Stakets ziemlich weit ins Meer rein.
Dazwischen mündet die Ijzer.
Kann man bei google earth sehr schön sehen!
Auf dem linken wird zu jeder Jahrszeit geangelt.
Habe da schon tolle Fänge gesehen/gehabt.
Von Dorsch über dicke Makrelen,Aale bis eben Heringe.


----------



## gpsjunkie (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angelspots an der Küste auf Hering*

Moin Axel, willst mit nem Boot da hin? Dann würde ich Dir Grevelingermeer am Browersdam empfehlen. Kannste auch von Land aus, wenn Platz wäre|supergri. Als ich im Mai mit meinem Boot da war, hatten sich die Heringsangler die schultern an ihren Nachbarn durchgescheuert:vik:. Aber ich denke zu der Zeit kannste auch an der Küste entlang, besonders da wo die Mündungsgewässer sind, Heringe fangen. Wir sind über Rotterdam aus zum Grevelingermeer gefahren, und waren voll heiß auf die Heringe, da sich die Möven auf der Seeseite wie die Geier ins Wasser gestürzt haben. Ich tippe mal das da alles Heringe waren, da es für Makrelen, wenn sie überhaupt so weit ans Ufer kommen, noch zufrüh war. 

Aber schöne Ecke daoben auf jeden fall. 

Und ich werde 2007 auch mal die Gewässer in Holland auf Makrele und Wolfsbarsch testen, da ich dieses Jahr (2006) 3mal von Norddeich aus raus war. Aber ca 15km anfahrt durch die Inseln ist nir doch einwenig weit.


----------



## captain-sparrow (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Angelspots an der Küste auf Hering*

frohes neues jahr an alle,

nein ich will nur von land aus angeln. ist mir schon klar, das es dort voll wird aber deshalb ja auch meine frage. vielleicht gibt es ja ein paar ecken wo es nicht so voll ist und dennoch gefangen werden kann. 
was ist es denn besser, direkt nordsee oder diese binnengewässer wie grevelinger meer oder osterschelde usw.
gruß
axel


----------



## The_Duke (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Angelspots an der Küste auf Hering*

Der Tipp von gpsjunkie ist schon richtig! #6 
Die Schleuse aufm Brouwersdamm ist schon ein Hot Spot für Heringe und die Jahreszeit (April) stimmt auch!
Von Renesse aus ist das ein Katzensprung...schätze mal 5-6km wenn überhaupt.
Auf dem Brouwersdamm auf der Grevelinger-Seite entlang fahren.
Nach ca. 1km kommt dann die Schleuse.
Am Wochenende ist da aber die Hölle los, unter der Woche ist entspanntes Fischen möglich, insbesondere am Vormittag.
Macht echt Laune...gut zu erreichen, Auto direkt hintendran.
Eimer und ein mindestens 10m langes Seil nicht vergessen...sonst musste ganz außenrum rennen um Wasser zu holen.
Achtung! Das Fischen auf der Grevelinger Seite ist "vergunningspflichtig". Ab und zu Kontrollen, grade am Wochenende. Habe bisher 2 miterlebt.
Wenn die Heringe da sind, gehts Schlag auf Schlag. 
84 Heringe in 35 Minuten ist kein schlechter Schnitt.


----------

